# Sharpening mill bits



## wes (Feb 17, 2010)

I was wondering if there there is any way to sharpen mill bits. Any expertise appreciated.


----------



## tel (Feb 17, 2010)

Wilfried V gives some instruction on the matter  *here*


----------



## Maryak (Feb 17, 2010)

tel,

Neat - I would recommend one change, instead of using the corner of the bench grinder wheel to groove the base, use a dremel cut off wheel or a 1mm cut off wheel on an angle grinder. I reckon more control and a nicer groove.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 17, 2010)

If you have a surface grinder, one of these jigs work great. Now having got used to it, I can use it for resharpening cutters in no time at all.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1434.0

They can be picked up for just over 40 bucks, and the cost is recouped after the first couple of large cutter resharpenings.


Blogs


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 19, 2010)

Further to Blog's excellent how-to on using the endmill grinding jig/surface grinder linked to above, here's a few pics of my cobbled up rig.

I have the same jig as his but no surface grinder. I modded a HF carbide grinder, a $40 Chinese x/y table, a Grizz mill vise rotary base and some scraps to grind the ends of endmills. I drilled & tapped 2 holes each in the 2 flats of the jig so it can be bolted to the adapter assy. I drew it up in CAD to figure out where to put the holes so the endmill would end up in the same spot after changing positions of the jig.

I haven't used it much due to gashing difficulties and the clouds of abrasive dust from dressing the wheel. I will get back to it when I save me pennies for a CBN wheel.

















A cheepo spindexer fits onto the x/y table for misc grinding tasks as well


----------



## wes (Feb 19, 2010)

Think I'll try the dremel tool. Have one so why not use it.

Thanks. 
wes


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 19, 2010)

DB,

That sure is a nice bit of lateral thinking to get one of those grinding jigs working.

I bet it has paid for itself and all the other bits already.


Blogs


----------

